# newbie & confused !



## karentia (Mar 22, 2008)

hi every1   , i registered with this site many yrs ago but this is my 1st post. im looking into egg sharing to donate my eggs . im just soooooo confused by all the clinics prices etc etc . also im confused about why u would b turned down ? i mean what do they class as a health problem that would stop u donating ? something like asthma or more genetic problems ?  The reason i need ivf is because this year i had both fallopian tubes removed 5 months apart with 2 separate ectopic pregnancy's    since 2000 ive had 7 pregnancies 3 miscarriages ,3 ectopics an my beautiful daughter in the middle (its a miracle i have her ) . any advice i would gratefully receive , many thanks -karen x


----------



## more_babydust (Jan 3, 2004)

Hi Karen,
Congrats on your first post, it's so supportive on here and a hive of information.
I am in the middle of an egg sharing cycle and can maybe help a little on what clinics look for- prices vary from clinic to clinic but ours was £700 plus investigation costs of £305
The clinic look for someone under 35 with a healthy range bmi and the initial tests cover fsh ( hormone) levels and amh levels which is just to check that your egg reserve is ok. They also test for cystic fibrosis and HIV and other genetic tests. 
If you want to know anymore just ask x


----------



## loopskig (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi Karen, Well done brave you on first post! Sorry to hear of your tough journey so far. Here's hoping you are able to get a lovely little sibling for your darling girl.

So far as I am aware asthma etc. is fine but they do plenty of blood tests for HIV/Syphillis etc. and some chromosome bloods. Probably non-smokers only on top of the BMI criteria.

FSH should be below 9 I think though I have heard of clinics allowing 10.

Implications counselling is compulsory for you and partner - ie. how would you feel if you get a knock on the door asking for a kidney in 18 years time....

I am hoping to egg share myself (well actually hoping NOT to if I get myself a clomid BFP in the meantime) next summer. I think the lead in time for all the tests and getting matched to a recipient is about 2 months. My calculations suggest that it would be about a grand rather than £7k without sharing but obv depends on clinic.

Sorry if any of this is wrong! Its mostly just bits I have heard from other people.

GOOD LUCK *Karen*
and
MASSIVE    VIBES FOR YOU *more_babydust*

Loops xxxxx


----------



## karentia (Mar 22, 2008)

thankyou for your replys x


----------

